# NJ Game wardens



## Smackdown 870

Well after hunting in NJ for 17yrs I my first bad experience... I get a failure to appear notice in the mail over a ticket that was given by a GW at a boat ramp. I had lost my tag on the road somewhere and did not realize it till after I pulled my boat out of the water. I went the same day and got a temp tag. I get a failure to appear notice on a ticket that I never received in person or on my car. I had to call the courthouse to find out what it was about. I think that is kind of petty and more of a kick in the balls..but I guess its part of being an out of state guy. I mean what's the harm of a warning.. for a missing tag.


----------



## ted brogan

smack they do that to everyone. Not just us oser's


----------



## Tailfeathers

NJ is asshulisticlly tough on this stuff. My son forgot to renew his NJ car registration. Gets pulled over and the cop calls a wrecker to impound his vehicle right there on the highway. It was a few weeks overdue. A bit over the top, State Gubbmint Nazi tactics, especially with a pristine driving record, never any arrests not even an outstanding parking ticket. I am not blaming the Trooper as he is just following. Order and would get into trouble if he did anything else. Don’t you just love it when Libs take over a state? Comrade.
Also, don’t EVER , EVER put a license plate on a vehicle from another vehicle just to drive it home after purchase etc. This is a FELONY! Dont even move trailer plates around. Say good bye to gun ownership and the evidence says you are 100% guilty.


----------



## Jay Mo 37

_Or be a Police Officer from another state carrying your firearm in NJ ... _


----------



## Peter Goodman

I once was driving along a NJ state highway after dark and after a trooper pulled up next and flashed his spotlight on my windshield damn near blinding me he then pulled directly in front to force me off the road. My crime... inspection sticker on the window had expired a week before. At most, pulling behind me and turning his lights on would have been sufficient. But was there really nothing better to be doing than flashing windshields looking for expired inspection stickers? And by the way, not like the officer was looking for out of staters. I live in NJ and had Jersey plates on the car. Most officers I have met are decent guys doing a job I wouldn't want to do - but like any occupation there are jerks, and when you give a jerk a 9mm...


----------



## Sleddman

here is one for you. hunting pheasants off a dirt road in a state forest area, we pulled off the road to park. when we got back from hunting found a summons on the wondow for damaging vegitation. only a 150.00 fine. oh by the way we were both police officers. retired now. just think they should have a class on common sense tought at the police academy. i know they have a job to do and sometimes it is not easy. but doing the job for 27 years you have to remember you are there to serve the people not control them. peace , out


----------



## Sleddman

Tailfeathers said:


> NJ is asshulisticlly tough on this stuff. My son forgot to renew his NJ car registration. Gets pulled over and the cop calls a wrecker to impound his vehicle right there on the highway. It was a few weeks overdue. A bit over the top, State Gubbmint Nazi tactics, especially with a pristine driving record, never any arrests not even an outstanding parking ticket. I am not blaming the Trooper as he is just following. Order and would get into trouble if he did anything else. Don’t you just love it when Libs take over a state? Comrade.
> Also, don’t EVER , EVER put a license plate on a vehicle from another vehicle just to drive it home after purchase etc. This is a FELONY! Dont even move trailer plates around. Say good bye to gun ownership and the evidence says you are 100% guilty.



as long as his insurance was valid he should of only received a summons at the most


----------



## woodskiff

Was in a skiff on a tidal creek at Great Bay WMA, shot until legal sundown.
Picking up, we see a flashlight bobbing across the meadow. Ranger Smith.
He walk up, announces we shot past the legal time and climbs into our little boat, which is full of mud and a few inches of salt water.
Sitting down, he produces a magnet and procedes to check every single shot shell in our ammo box. As he checks them he flicks them into the bottom of the boat, where they sink. These were old Winchester steel loads, not sealed.
Had a couple of other bad experiences with NJ LEO's, state and local officers.
Very happy to be living in Pennsylvania now.


----------



## Tailfeathers

Sleddman said:


> as long as his insurance was valid he should of only received a summons at the most



Is that opinion or how the law reads?


----------

